# Bargraphe sur Xserve G5 avec Linux



## Aurelien62fr (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

je projète de faire tourner mon Xserve G5 sous Linux. Cependant j'ai un souci, aprés une precedente tentative, j'ai remarqué que le bar-graphe (rangé de témoins bleu en façade) ne fonctionnait plus. Comment réactiver cette fonction ?
Merci en avance pour votre aide


----------



## Aurelien62fr (26 Mai 2011)

Personne n'a tenté ?


----------



## ntx (26 Mai 2011)

Aurelien62fr a dit:


> Personne n'a tenté ?


Si l'US Navy pour ses sous-marins. Pose leur la question


----------

